# Buff Bride Countdown



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Well....thanks to Babs and Eggs' encouragement, I'm starting a journal!

About me: About 5 years ago, I weighed around 160 lbs. I joinned Weight Watchers and got down to around 127-130, where I've stayed since then. I've always stuggled with being "skinny fat" -you know the layer of fat all over that covers any muscle you might have . 

Currently, I am 125-127, 5'6" and 18.2% body fat as of 3 weeks ago. I've stuggled with my diet a lot. I have a horrible carb-tooth. And I am lacto-ova vegetarian, so carbs are lot of my diet. I also run or do other cardio 4-5 days a week and lift 2-3 days (2 w/a trainer). I also have a tendency to undereat. I did well on weight watchers, but I think I may have been eating around 1000-1200 cals a day w/one day off. 

I am getting married on June 11 and I want to look buff in my strapless dress and in my bikini on the beach in St. Thomas 

So ....here goes

Oh....I'm also taking the advice of TP and ordering Lepitgen Basic and Lipoderm -Y or Ultra....don't know which yet!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am sure the ladies (and gentleman) here will have plenty of helpful advice for ya hon!

My recommendation is switching to complex carbs.. that helps!


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks greek! Cereal is my HUGE nemisis.....I have to cut it out totaly I fear


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

Fiber One and All Bran w/Extra Fiber are fine for cereal.  Oh and there is also Uncle Sam cereal as well.  Any of those with L/C Milk is fine for dieting


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Jodi....I actually like both of those. I don't know Uncle Sam....will have to check it out.

Also, what is L/C?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

low carb.. hood makes a product called carb countdown milk.. if u get Fat free its mostly protein!


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool! I need to make a shopping trip!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, the L/C FF Hood milk is great.  It has 12G protein per 8oz (1 cup)  If you get the All Bran make sure its the one with called With Extra Fiber.  I personally prefer the Fiber One because its sweetend.  I love Fiber one


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Old Fashioned Oats over Fiber One for me ANY DAY


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

OK...I just ordered the Leptigen and Lipoderm-Y!!!

My plan:
Sunday - Friday: 14-1600 cals a day w/at least 125 gms of protein
and switch to all complex carbs.

Saturday is a day off, not to binge or anything, but to have a drink or two and just not think about food too much


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Workouts:
Sunday - off
Monday - cardio and legs
Tuesday - cardio
Wednesday - core lifting w/trainer
Thursday - cardio
Friday - core lifting w/trainer
Saturday - long run


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

your meal plans sound great! just dont go too low in cals! listen to your body!  

Congrads on your progress thus far AND getting married!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks jen!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea starting a journal 

Congrats on the wedding


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Much Luck Chickie!

Congrats on the upcoming Wedding!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Woohoo, that's a hot avvy  If that is you your are one damn hottie


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I wish I looked like that avi!!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

PLEASE that is my dream body! 

Not too muscular, but VERY fit!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Speaking of low-carb milk, I tried some kind of soy low-carb choclate milk, that had like 10g of protein per cup, 4g of carbs, and 4-5g of fat and it was GREAT. I couldn't believe how good it tasted. I'll see if I can find out what brand it was. I am a huge milk junkie too finding some low-sugar high-protein milk would be great.


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Do find out MonStar.....since I'm a veggie, I prefer soy milk anyway. Although, I cannot stand it in coffee for some reason.


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

*4/8/2004*

AM workout:
40 mins cardio: 20 on rolling stairs, 20 on ellip w/arms

Meals:
oatmeal/yogurt/coffee

salad w/boca chicken pattie/green beans/avacado

celery/nat pb

Need to go shopping after work for other things. It's hard right now to get organized (but I KNOW I have to) because I am still living w/my roommate but my Fiancee lives in our new condo. So I live in both places...mostly at the new place on the weekends. We are so old fashioned

Anyway, I have to become a super planner to make this work!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations on the upcoming wedding & Marriage!!!! Awww St. Thomas is Beautiful!! That's the next place I want to go! 

Good Luck with everything! Oh and the carb countdown chocolate milk is GREAT!!!  YUM!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

awwwwwww I married my Best friend Tooo!! Thats wonderful sweetie!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Stacey.....I can't wait to be married. He is the best!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

where's St.Thomas btw?


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

US Virgin Islands


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, I didn't even realize you were getting married. Congratulations. You definitely have to work hard before your wedding day, lol, I know I will!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Aww, I didn't even realize you were getting married. Congratulations. You definitely have to work hard before your wedding day, lol, I know I will!



you getting married too?  

aww Virgin Islands!! NICE!!!! Im jealous!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Mon!!! I'm not completely on yet as I need to go shopping. But I trying the best with what I have. I will shop this weekend and try some of these great recipies. I am ready to look like  a hottie on the beach


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Jen - we are staying at the Ritz Carlton right on the water w/a balcony view of the water:bounce: 

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Indont know what the Ritz is (aside from the cracker) but Im sure its NICE! heck anything down there would be!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice. All Ritz Carlton's are first class.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey, just checking in here. Looks like you got some good plans rolling! Good luck, I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Rock!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

OK...meal update:

instead of the pb and celery, I had:
pistachos - 30
yogurt


----------



## Cate (Apr 9, 2004)

*4/9/04*

pre-workout: banana

30 mins weights w/trainer
30 mins elliptical, 10 mins run (had a lot of energy )

Grow protein w/water
high fiber vegan cookie (wanted to try it at supp store, all natural)

Tuna steak....YUMMYYYY w/lettuce, tom, green beans
balsamic vinegarette dressing ....dip fork method

Boca chicken patty/ww bun
brocoli/couscous

Grow/water

glass of red wine 

I may have another snack in there if I need it....but we will see.

Total:   1460    
Fat: 30  273  20% 
Carbs: 162  548  40% 
Fiber: 25  0  0% 
Protein: 121  483  35% 
Alcohol: 10  68  5%


----------



## Cate (Apr 10, 2004)

*4/10*

Today is my day off, food wise. I'm still eating well.....lots of veggies, but there will be some beverages tonight w/friend  

I have not worked out today and may not at all. If I don't I'm going to do something low-key tomorrow, like swimming. If I run today, I'm off tomorrow. I'm feeling like I really pushed myself this week and I'm sore all over, which  . 

Met with the Priest today and we ran throught the ceremony....it all feels so real now!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad to hear that you feel you had an awesome week full of workouts!!  Keep it up!! and enjoy the time out with your friend tonite! 

are you having an inside or outside ceremony? lots of people or low key?


----------



## Cate (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Jen - I think we will have around 150 people more than we expected to come since my parents and their friends live in another state. It's pretty formal, in a church with the reception at a restaurant (directly behind the church). 

I need to take some before pics this week in my bikini so I can see my progress in 9 weeks on my honeymoon. 

Weighed in this am: 126.4


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

wow! good size wedding then!!  

yessumm pics!! I love pics!  and its a great way for you to mark progress!!  
how tall are you?


----------



## Cate (Apr 10, 2004)

5'6".....and I know the numbers look good, alas the pics are not much 

I am squishy (is that right?) on my abs and lower body.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

You are doing great Cate  It's so exciting following your wedding plans too  Please keep us updated with all the details 

If you want any help with diet or workouts, just let us know


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jenny ....I love your new journal, great message!

Also, we have similar goals and time frames (61 days here ). I look forward to learning from you!

I would love some advice for a great lower body workout! I really build fast in my arms and my upper body is learner than my lower. I have lots of fat and no muscle def. in my legs....anyone???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter Cate!  

what are you currently doing for legs?


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jen....you too 

Currently, I'm doing my trainers routinue, but I end w/her next week. She does combo exercises...like sqauats w/push up overhead w/medicine ball. I do lots of squats w/the ball and some lunges. But I need even more. My arms have done really well w/her. I have done everything in the past, so Im pretty familar w/the equipment. I just need a routinue.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks!  

have you done barbell squats yet? 
leg press? 
dumbell lunges? 
leg extensions? 
leg curls?
calf raises?


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

I've done the assited barbell squats (Smith machine??)
Leg presses (not the machine kind) w/realy weight 
yes
yes
yes
yes

I just need to know how many sets/reps...all that


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

have you ever tried squats unassited under just the olympic bar?  - if you dont feel comfortable with those- then go real real deep on the SM squats, until failure. they reallyyy help the booty!  

ok as for sets/reps. If you want to build a lil more lean muscle then aim for 8-12 reps, 3 sets is fine per exercise. if you just want to concentrate on keeping the size they are but helping to lean down some then aim for 4-6 reps, and make it 4 sets. make sure its always until failure though!


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jen- I'm not sure I can do unassisted yet. I broke my ankle last Sept. and I'm not super confident on it yet. I will try the deep ones on the SM.

I guess I want to build and lean down all at once..so the 3 sets? 

Also, would you recommend doing all of those lower body exercises in one session?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

ok then stick with the SM for sure until you feel ready to try the free weight squats. and make it 8-12 reps, 3 sets each. 

no not all are needed, but vary them each week.. make squats a staple of each workout though. OH and forgot to ask-do you do stiff-legged deadlifts with barbell or dumbells? those are a must IMO 
a workout ex: 
-SM squats
-stiff legged deadlifts
-leg press or lunges
-leg extensions
-lying leg curls or seated leg curls
-seated calf raise or standing calf raise


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

4/11/04

French toast made with: high fiber, whole grain bread/egg whites and 1/2 egg/strawberries/sf syrup/Boca sausage/skim latte

Grow and banana

jelly beans - 10 (a small victory )

grapes

couscous/brocoli/chickpeas

skinny cow ice cream -I've got issues

Total:   1486    
Fat: 21  188  13% 
  Sat: 3  28  2% 
  Poly: 6  51  4% 
  Mono: 3  30  2% 
Carbs: 258  908  64% 
  Fiber: 31  0  0% 
Protein: 80  320  23% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Jen-I'm going to try this tomorrow:bounce:


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Cate  you did really well for it being Easter and all  Your diet wouldn't hurt to have some more protein though 

Oooh, and will we get pics of you in your wedding dress on your big day? :bounce:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> US Virgin Islands



Congrats on the upcoming wedding.

Here's a suggestion...Head over to Trunk Bay on St. John's - It's a 20 minute ferry ride from St. Thomas.   We were there in May.

See the pic


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Jenny - I know...the protein is my hardest part of my diet. I am trying to add protein powder to help. I am a veggie, so it's really hard. I could probably post some wedding pics 

Thanks for the tip yellow!! We will check that out


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

4/12/2004

AM: 20 mins cardio on eliptical hard as I could go 

Lower body workout from Jen  
SM squats 20x12/30x12/40x10
deadlifts 20x12/25x12/30x10
leg ext 45x12/50x12/50x10
lying curl 30x12/30x6/30x6
calf raises 55x12/55x12/55x10

banana pre workout

Oatmeal/Grow  

lettuce/veggies/shrimp 

string cheese/oatmeal pb muffins

pistachos

whole wheat pasta/Boca Brat/brocoli

Healthy Choice fruit bar

jelly beans (my roommate left town and left me w/them...I'm hiding them now)

Total:   1643    
Fat: 37  334  21% 
Carbs: 253  904  56% 
Protein: 94  376  23%  -not enough today

I was starving all day due to my stupid workout


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

u HAVE to post wedding pics!!!! u cant keep a journal to get in shape for ur wedding and then not show us pics!!!!

the pic yellowmoomba posted WOOWWWW I wish I was there!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

I know Greek....I can't wait to go and the pic was perfect motivation!!!

I will post pics...no worries Also, I am taking Beford pics tonight....so I can post those as well. My after pics will be on a beach


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

That pic is absolutely beautiful of St. John's or St. Thomas, whichever it is. Great choice if you ask me. Workout today looks good too Cate, keep up the hard work.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Great workout Cate!!  hope your sore tomarrow!  

I dont know how you all stay on that elliptical!!  I walk off the darned thing!  

what did you mix the oats/protein together???


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Jen....I can feel my legs here at my desk as we speak 

I made the oatmeal w/more water than usual and a scoop of Grow...it was soooo gross. I ate it 'cause I needed to, but I may not do that again


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I could NEVER make oats/whey work for me. it just turned to soupy icky slob. haha 
Id much rather drink my shake and eat my oats  

woooo must have been a great workout then!! have fun being sore tomarrow!


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

I just updated my meals (on the previous page)....I was starving all day and now I'm sooo full!

Did my hard workout make me hungier than usual?? (that may be a stupid question). I ate a ton


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

OK....so Jen tried to kill me yesturday  , my hammies are screaming!

AM workout:
30 min on rolling stairs, put it on a workout, so it's not one steady pace.

egg whites/banana

A strange thing I noticed...I was starving yesturday, so I ate above my normal cals (by about 100+) and I was down a lb this AM!!! 

The body is so strange


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sometimes gotta listen to the body!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

It's a good lession rock!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> OK....so Jen tried to kill me yesturday  , my hammies are screaming!
> 
> AM workout:
> ...




 your living today!! glad your sore!!!  

and about being extra hungry- that just means your body was hungry for nutrients to heal and repair itself-i.e build some muscle!!   glad to you listened to it and ate!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Jen - I even took pics this morning and they don't look as horrible as I thought...not great yet. I have old ones from a while ago to compare. I was going to download them today, but realized I dont' have the software on my new laptop and my fiancee has the software ....so, alas, no pics today . I will try this week to get them posted!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13/2004

1-egg whites/banana

workout (posted earlier)

2-oatmeal pb muffin

3-salad w/avacado and boca cx pattie/orange

4-GROW and water (not bad really)

5-pistachos/string cheese

6-egg whites/spinach/string cheese/salsa

I need more protein....will update!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Oooh, we're getting pics  It's always fun to put a fave to a name 
Meals look good, but you're right, it's lacking some protein  Do you ever use protein powder? I wouldn't be able to live without it


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, I'm chokeing it down right now. I like it blended w/frozen strawberries....I'm very sensative to taste.

Actually, I can post one right now.... our engagement pic. The others are "before" pics in a bikini and I was going to cut my head off


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

OK...if you are still up, I've posted my Engagement picture


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with Jenny-try and get in a lil more protein girlie! I cant imagine how hard it is being vegetarian and trying. do you like cottage cheese? 
how were those pb muffins?? 

OH MY GOODNESS, Cate you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!   you and your hunny look sooooo great together!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahhhh thanks Jen! I think he is a total hottie  .

I am working on the protein thing....maybe I need to do 2 shakes a day? It is hard and my body totally craves carbs for some reason


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

he is a hottie!!!  I need to find me one! lol 

2 shakes/day would help bump it up for sure. and as long as you stick to clean carbs youll be fine! you already look great to me!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

I've check out your pics...you should have NO problem finding a man 

I will try 2 shakes....or maybe the pancakes that you posted. Do you have the values for those??? They were the sweet pot ones.

Also, is ww pasta bad??? I only have 1 cup.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

aww thanks!  but the guys dont seem to think so!!  

hmm I dont know the calories and breakdown of those sweet taters pancakes. Tammy(fitgirl) posted the recipe in her journal for it. maybe she knows. 

pastas not that bad in moderation, and your certainly not dieting for a comp or anything so it wouldnt hurt. 100%whole wheat. and even better-would be to eat it with some protein after your workouts


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Good advice ...maybe I should switch my meals around so I'm eating bigger during the day and a salad/protein at night.

I will get this!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 4/13/2004
> 
> 1-egg whites/banana
> ...


Hmmm skimpy on meal 2 and 5. Not really meals.


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 4/13/2004
> 
> 1-egg whites/banana
> ...




And dont forget the stupid jelly beans


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

You and your future hubby are hotties!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Aww Cate, you are BEAUTIFUL!!  Wow, and you look so HAPPY  You look amazing together


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahhhhh thanks guys!!! 

As Jenny says "Love is a beautiful thing!!!!"


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

4/14/2004

AM Workout:
30 minutes training w/trainer

post-workout: protein/blueberries

pb oat muffin/string cheese

lettuce w/boca cx, red pepper, avacado, ff dressing

cot cheese/LC yogurt

will update....

and BTW...my hammies


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

what did you train this morning Cate? '

diets looking good. hammies still sore??


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

It's hard to describe because she does full-body, core workouts...but I will try.

5 min warm up (jump rope)

squats w/medicine balls (w/handles) in each hands...as I come up, arms bend and over head with a jump. Concentration on my legs getting me up.

circle 8s with ball

balls in each hand puching pads (like boxing w/weights)

squats w/ ball pushing out

Repeat!

then abs (5 exercises)

Does this make sense???


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jen - I am having my last meeting w/this trainer on Friday. She is giving me a program to do on my own. It's been good because I've been doing some things wrong. I'm going to post it this weekend and maybe you could help me decide if it will help me with my goals??? 

She had me do full body workouts now, but I'm wondering if that is OK or should I do upper/lower on different days...anyway, lots of questions 

Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like an intense workout Cate!!  

definit dont mind helping-post up the plan that she gives you when you get it. 
you might find that with a upper/lower split you will get better prog-just by being able to hit each bodypart a lil more intensly-and not such long workouts either.


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent 

Upper/lowers split means one each day right?


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 4/14/2004
> 
> AM Workout:
> ...



More meals:
ww crackers and pb

Kelvi cracker and LC cheese wedge

Boca cx/ww pasta/brocoli

I think my cals are too high


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

I am home today working in the morning....bartending at the Cubs game rooftop this afternoon . Its suppose to be beautiful today...I hope I'm waiting for it to warm up a bit so I can get a run in.

Yesterday got tons more done. Registered for our tuxes and will send the info out today. Prom falls near our wedding, so our guys need to get on it. I also found shoes  and even better....the are naturalizers so super comfortable!

I love checking things off my list!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Your doing great sweetie!!   I bet your super excited, it's getting so close!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks nc! I'm a little bonkers  w/ all the planning that will happen in the next month, but I'm pretty organized!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

4/15/

Pre-workout:
small banana
pb oat muffin I didn't mean to eat this much, but got caught up in work and ran later than expected

3 mile Run

proten w/blueberries

The rest of the day is going to be hard because I'm working the rooftop at the Cubs game...so I will probably bring another muffin and eat some fruit I will have to work on small portable foods that I can keep behind the bar!

GO CUBBIES!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey girl~ Just saw your engagement picture!! You two Are hotties!!!  Very pretty!!

Thats great you are checking things off that wedding list!!!!!!

Yeah~ You got a run in!!
You are a bartender?? COOL!!!!!!!

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh I meant to tell you-- You look Like Jenny Garth (from 90210)

I love your haircut--toooo cute!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

thats it!!!! I knew she looked like someone!!  sooo beautiful!!!  

thats cool Job too! rooftop of the Cubs! nice!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> You look Like Jenny Garth (from 90210)


You do too!!!!! I think Stacey looks like Trista from the old bachelorette!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

SHE Looks IDentical To Jenny Garth!!!

LOL At Jill---Really!!! Hmmm? I don't see it..lol!!! But I like the compliment!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job on checking off the list! Do you have a wedding planner to help you? Ooooh, I bet the dress is soooooo pretty! 

Ooh, bartender, I bet you have to beat off drunk guys with a stick 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think Stacey looks like Trista from the old bachelorette!



Stace, I totally agree!! I always thought of you when I saw her on the show!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I bet she does have to beat off the drunks!!!! That is such a cool job!!

Jenny-really--LoL--thanks!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! You are all so good for the ego 

The rooftop gig is fun and I just do it when I can (I have a day job). My friend owns it, so it's a blast! The guys are good...it's strange working w/a ring this year...but they don't seem to care! I got pretty good tips today and on guy (older, just being nice) bought me a Cubs visor! It was sooo nice of him. Last year a guy (this one hitting on me) bought me this really cute little pink Wrigleyville tank top.

I've never gotten Jenny Garth...but I'll take it . And I think Stacey is prettier than Trista


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 4/15/
> 
> Pre-workout:
> ...



Boca brat/tortilla

string cheese/apple

grill cheese (soy cheese & high fiber bread)/tomato soup/green beans

Protein???

Oh...and the Cubs won!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jenny - I am the wedding planner Honestly they are really expensive and I am kind of a control freak 

I will post dress pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Total:   1268    
Fat: 26  232  19% 
Carbs: 177  637  52% 
Protein: 66  263  21% 

I had some skinny cow ice cream  

This day sucked, but I somehow convince myself that I've been eating too much and was unable to eat more  

I feel better since I've increased my calories, but sometimes I think it can't be like this and I freak out....and I dont eat so much...it's a cycle


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Cate!  It's Friday  

Don't beat yourself up about yesterdays low cals  I do that too sometimes  What you need to do is up that protein girl  Why are you a vegetarian btw?

What's in store for you this weekend? Some quality time with the soon to be hubby?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

TGIF Cate!!!  
dont worry too much about yestarday-just try to eat more today! I agree with Jenny-you need more protein girl! maybe try adding in that extra shake like you thought.  

haha thats soo cute guys buying you things! whats your hunny think of that?


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Ladies ...I love Friday!

I had my last meeting w/the trainer today and she set up a program for me to follow. I will post it later, so I can get feedback. She tested my body fat and took measurements. I really didn't go down, except I evened out my legs (I had broken my ankle last Sept and one leg was stronger and larger than the other), so that is good. 

But.......my body fat went from 18.2% - 15.8% In four weeks!!! My weight stayed the same...126.

This weekend we are going to my friends wedding in Lake Geneva, WI (about 2 hours away)...so I cannot wait!!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

OMG Cate that is SUCH EXCELLENT progress!!!  Way to go!!!!! that means youve gained some muscle and lost fat! cant beat that!! Keep up all your hard work!!! 

have fun at your friend wedding! sounds nice!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

WOW!!  that is AMAZING!!   Great job :bounce:

Have fun at the wedding!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Great Progress Cate!!!!!!!!!!    Awesome!!!

Have fun at your friends wedding!!!! ( I Just LOVE weddings)


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

*4/16*

AM Run- 3miles in 27:20 (nice and fast)

banana-pre workout

pb oat muffin/skim latte

oatmeal/sf sryup/cot cheese

leptigen

ww bead/natty pb/banana

protein/strawberries

leptigen

Boca cx/LC bread/green beans

grapes

Total:   1527    
Fat: 35  319  22% 
Carbs: 222  752  51% 
Protein: 102  408  28% 

Better today, but I feel like I'm hungry, but have indegestion
 , not sure why. Maybe the Leptigen did it?? Also, I had tons of energy all day...


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

OK...so as soon as I said I felt like I had indigestion, I ate my grapes and I feel better  

Oh well...will keep traking and see!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Cate!
Protein looks better yesterday  Keep working on getting it up, I think 150g would be good for you at least 

The Leptigen could probably take some time to get used to, just keep track of what you're feeling  I'm thinking of trying some too, but it's so damn expensive and I'm just a poor college student 

Good job on the run yesterday! Have you ever tried Spinning? I love it, I'm an instructor at my local gym and it just rocks. I'm about to go take a class in an hour


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice run!!!  really sets the tone for the day eh? I love getting moving early! 
I agree with Jenny-good to see you got more protein! try and get it up as you can.  your doing super!! 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks girls! I will keep trying to increase the protein. I love cot cheese, so I need to eat more of it! 

Jenny - I have done spinning in the past, but not lately...maybe I need to revisit 

Have a great weekend...we are off to Lake Geneva for the wedding


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2004)

Oooh, is that Lake Geneva by the little town Geneva outside of Chicago?? Oooh, I love that little cute town!  Justin and I were there in January (it's really close to his house) and they have little swedish stores and stuff there! So cute 
I hope you had a good time at the wedding!


----------



## Cate (Apr 18, 2004)

4/18

banana/latte

salad/baked pot/lf dressing
Leptigen

soft pretzel (Went to see Kill Bill 2....very 

veggie cheese & meat grill sandwich on LC bread/veggie soup
Leptigen

Skinny Cow  

Total:   1531    
Fat: 31  279  20% 
Carbs: 251  869  61%  
Protein: 69  275  19%  not even close

It was hard today because we were traveling home. But we did take advantage of the 80+degree weather and took a 1.5 hour walk around our new neighboorhood. We found all sorts of fun places to eat at and shop . 

The wedding was a blast, great to see all the girls. One got married last year, and three of us this year! We drank and danced and talked weddings.....luckily there were boys there to talk of Vegas and football for my DF!


----------



## Cate (Apr 18, 2004)

Jenny - It's Lake Geneva, WI...not too far from the border, but up North past Kenosha.


----------



## Cate (Apr 19, 2004)

4/19
Banana/cream of wheat/black coffee

Going out to lunch today, so I have to be careful...plus I forgot my leptigen in the car , so I have to take it after lunch and maybe after dinner???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Hope you enjoyed your lunch!!!  

how was your weekend at the Lake?


----------



## Cate (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jen - the wedding so soo nice! The weather was perfect 

I did well at lunch, it was a Chinese place so I had steamed veggies w/shrimp...no sauce Then I went and got my Leptigen from the car and took that, so I'm back on.

I do my weights tonight after work. I was going to post my 3-day workout, but I didn't bring it in with me....maybe I'll post it tonight!

How is you're day???


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

*4/20*

cottage cheese/LC bread/skim milk

leptigen

Need to workout still today, but I did get a tan in! My first one...I love tanning


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

I love tanning too!!! did you go to a bed or lay out in the sun?? 

Hows today going for you??


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jen! It was a tanning bed of me....not sunny enough today ....I love the sun!

Just got back from my workout and am chowing on a salad I will post it soon.

How are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Yay I love tanning too, it makes me feel good even tho its bad for my skin!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

I know greeky....I probably wouldnt do it except for the honeymoon....and I love it


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I justify it to myself by saying that first it relaxes me, it makes me feel better about myself, it helps me get some vitamin D, and it is like light therapy! So I think the benefits outweigh the risks, at least for me right now. 

I'd rather be a happy tan person than a miserable pale person


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

I like those reasons!!! Here is to tanning


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: 4/20*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> cottage cheese/LC bread/skim milk
> 
> leptigen



workout

salad/Boca cx/2 string cheese

wheat crackers/natty pb

leptigen

carb control yogurt/Fiber One

pasta/shrimp & crab/brocoli


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Workout

20 mins cardio - stair mill

squats w/shoulder press 6x15, 6x15, 6x15
walking lunges 15, 15, 15
pushups 15, 10, 10
deadlifts 20x15, 20x15, 25x10
abs


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

things are looking good!  did you stop taking the protein shakes?


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks jen 

I dont' like shakes unless I can blend them up w/frozen fruit...otherwise they make me  I'm really sensative to taste But, I think I will be short on cals today, so I may do a shake later.

I feel like I didnt do enough weights today...what do you think?


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: 4/20*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> workout
> 
> salad/Boca cx/2 string cheese
> ...




Had a few extra snacks:

Total:   1624    
Fat: 52  468  30% 
Carbs: 185  658  42% 
Protein: 113  452  29% 

I'm starving and snacky all day


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

nothing wrong with those totals girl!! glad to see you got in enough protein today too!  
if your real hungry try eating more veggies! those help fill you up!  

weights dont look bad, could have added another move(leg extensions, leg press, leg curls, etc) but really I dont see any probs with that.


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Jen - the seafood helped I love seafood! Although I do still feel like a  when I see the calories over 1500!

I may add another move. The other problem is, my trainer gave me a program when I had my last session...and I lost it !!! I think it fell out of my book at the gym....so I only have one workout from her...this one I made up 

I just want to make sure I'm doing enough!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Cate!

  Great seeing you do so well in your journal!  Keep up that hard work, I know you'll do great   Yeah, you want to make sure you're doing enough... but dont overdo it!   Anyways, I hope the weather pics up again for you.  I talked to my family the other day and it was like 84 degrees, sounds nice!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Eggs! I hope I am doing enough....I see progress, but I dont have time to waste 

How are you liking the Leptigen? I've been taking it almost a week...it makes me a bit gassy, but havent noticed much else yet...too soon, Im sure.

It's rainy today  but it was sooo beautiful this last weekend!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Cate!!!

Oh wow!  I love that picture of you two!  You both look so cute and so happy together!  It's dreamlike for people like me (but  I try hard to stay single though   ) but reality for you!  That is such a great picture!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks David 

I tried to stay single for a while as well.....but it just happened


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey girl! hope you see the sun soon! rains no fun! we had alot of that last week! 

I love seafood too! ALOT!! and dont feel bad for eating over 1500cals-thats not much really!  

HAve a great day!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jen - I dont feel like Im making any progress. Im hungry all the time, but Im not dropping weight. What would you say, from your experience, is the ideal way for me to drop fat and build muscle in the next 7.5 weeks?

I have 30min 3x a week lifing (full body) program and cardio 30-45 mins 4 days.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

*4/21*

I was starving all day today, so Im going to eat closer to 17-2000 cals  Im sick of being hungry. Both today and yesterday, it was like I couldnt get enough...dont know why 

Here is my new 3-day workout my trainer sent me:

Monday	Squats (Regular)	15 Reps
                Push-ups (Regular)	15 Reps
	Squats (Narrow)		15 Reps
	Push-ups (Narrow)		10 Reps
Bicep Curls w/ Dumbbells	15 Reps
	Figure 8???s with a 10lb. Dumbbell10 Reps
		Bicep Curls					15 Reps
		Figure 8???s			10 Times
		ABS

Wednesday	Lunges 					5 Sets	
(4 Positions-Front, 45º, Side, and Back)
Bent Over Rows w/ Dumbbells (15lb)	15 Reps
Lunges (4 Positions)				5 Sets
Bent Over Rows				15 Reps
Shoulder Press w/ 10 or 12lb Dumbbell	15 Reps
Tricep French Press				15 Reps
Shoulder Press					15 Reps
Tricep French Press				15 Reps
Rainbows					10 Times
(Knee to Knee ??? Use 10lb. Dumbbell)
ABS

Friday		Squats w/ 20lb Dumbbell	15 Reps
		Dumbbell Rear Delts (5lbs. Bent Over)	15 Reps
		Squats w/ Dumbbell				15 Reps
		Rear Delts.					15 Reps
		Squat & Press Forward (8lb. Dumbbell)	15 Reps
		(Keep shoulders back and chest up)
Alternating Bicep Curls			15 Reps
Squat & Press Forward			15 Reps
Alternating Bicep Curls			15 Reps
Figure 8???s (10lbs.)				10 Times
Knee to Knees (10lbs.)			10 Times
Figure 8???s (10lbs.)				10 Times
Knee to Knees (10lbs.)			10 Times
ABS


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

looks like a good routine to me! how many sets are you doing of each? just one? 

hmm as for being hungry- is it umm that time of month or coming soon? 
have you been eating enough veggies? 
healthy fats? 
getting your protein in? 
those all help with appetite. 
hmmmm and shouldnt the leptigen be helping with hunger?


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought it should , but it's not!!! I am inceasing to 3x a day on the leptigen to see if that helps. Its weird...Ive eaten a ton and I feel full right away, then I'm starving again! No. time of the month is a few weeks off. Maybe it's fat?? I wanted cheese and nuts all day 

This is sooo bad, but I want to go back on Weight Watchers  I hate being obsessed w/calories!

I do the full circut 3 times.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok that looks like a good circuit!  follow it for a while and see how you do with it!

ahh girl dont get frustrated over it! Maybe try PM'ing Jodi or TwinPeak about it?! I wish I knew! 

do you know how much fat you get each day?? that can really help keep hunger at bay... Id say make sure that you are getting enough- if your craving those nuts, etc sounds like your body is telling you what it wants!


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Jen -Im just depressed for some reason today and it doesnt help that I ate a ton .

I get on the average of 20-30% fat a day. I asked a question about it in supplements today and Jodi said to increase....so I'll try that now. It didnt help my cravings at all today, but maybe I need to take a 3rd dose?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Cate!

Hang in there sweetie  Weightwatchers do not create hard bodies, they create soft, thin bodies  Don't want that do you?  
You might want to raise your cals a little  Try adding some healthy fats and see how you feel. I usually feel better and see the best results around 20-25% fat, but some people see better results with more fat


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

I totally agree with Jenny! weight watchers really isnt the answer hun! Keep you head up! I think that you need more fats too.. healthy ones of course-this is a big thing that really helps me, I could NEVER go low fat! maybe try adding some in for a while and see if that helps.  

and hopefully that extra dose of leptigen will make a difference! 

Have a super day!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks girls...I needed that! 

Jenny - I got skinny/fat on WW, so I know I want to be better! I want to be tonned and strong  

Jen - How much fat should I try and get? I track on fitday. I am trying the extra dose of leptigen to see if that helps!

I lifted today....so I feel better. But, I stepped on the stupid scale ....dumb I know after I ate tons of pistachos last night!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

I prefer to step on the scale in the am, when it is usually less. My hon always likes to weigh himself before he goes to bed, when its always more!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh it was the AM Jill...but I"m holding a TON of water due to all the salt last night


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

ohh dear..stay off that scale! they are evil sometimes and not a good judge of anything really!  

aim for at least 40g fat. see how that goes.


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

After a binge a few weeks ago my weight was up 9 pounds!


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: 4/21*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> I was starving all day today, so Im going to eat closer to 17-2000 cals  Im sick of being hungry. Both today and yesterday, it was like I couldnt get enough...dont know why
> 
> Here is my new 3-day workout my trainer sent me:
> ...



Wow!    How long does it take you to do your workout (s)  I like it!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

30 minutes total. I also did 10 min cardio today, but usually will not do that. I need to get 4 days in of cardio and one day off 

Thanks


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> After a binge a few weeks ago my weight was up 9 pounds!



Ohhh...Ive been there Jill!!

I know that scale is the devil and it's out to get me


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

*4/22*

Squats w/ 20lb Dumbbell 15, 15, 15
Dumbbell Rear Delts (5lbs. Bent Over) 15, 15, 15
Squat & Press Forward (8lb. Dumbbell) 3kgx15, 3
(Keep shoulders back and chest up)
Alternating Bicep Curls 8x15 10x15, 10x15
Figure 8???s (10lbs.) 
Knee to Knees (10lbs.) 
ABS

did 10 mins on eliptical for warm up

banana/Grow/legtigen

salad w/kidney beans/dressing (1tsp)/baked lays /leptigen

string cheese/orange

cottage cheese/LC yogurt


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

4/22

Total:   1535    
Fat: 29  263  19% 
Carbs: 230  768  54% 
Protein: 95  378  27% 

My protein is still to low, but the cals are at least under control 

I've been eating some junk food lately, lf ice cream, baked lays....I need to work on cleaning it up for these next few weeks.

I am going home this weekend....lots of eating out, so I will do my best , but I will hit the gym on Sat!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh yea....tomorrow marks 7 weeks I need to kick it into gear. Any advice??? I need results!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Some advice? Dump the junk, the baked lays and the lf ice cream. Go for natural foods and whole grain. Lower the carbs and up the protein 
To tell you the truth, your meals are skimpy  You need some more protein in there! What about an eggwhite/1 yolk omelette in the morning? And what happened to your whey?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

ahhh no worries Cate- plenty of help here for you! you'll be in the shape you want to for your wedding!!!  
I agree with Jenny- try cutting back on the carbs and increasing the protein- and no more lil bad snacks!  those add up fast!


----------



## Cate (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks girls!!! That is what I needed. I am cutting out all junk during the week and allowing a treat on Sat, my day off. I will start today, eat more eggs and my protein powder. I need to plan better!!!

I am off for the weekend soon....get to see my dress (haven't seen it since Nov)!!! My Mom has it and my first fitting is tomorrow. Maybe I will post pics.

I will do my best this weekend. We are eating out twice, but I know tonight is a seafood place, so that will be easy 

Will try and pop on if I can....keep kicking my butt girls I need to be ready!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 23, 2004)

*4/23*

AM workout
stairmaster - 30 mins
bike - 10 mins

went tanning 

banana-PWO
3 egg whites/1 egg/tomatos

Grow/strawberries (in car)

Fiber one/string cheese (in car)

Will take some stuff w/me to my Moms for the rest of the weekend

Also, seafood resturant tonight!


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Cate- How you doing?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

seafood!!!??  MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm I love!!! 
Have fun out this weekend!  

and def show us pics of you and that dress!  luv to see! 

good idea on the treat to allow yourself on saturdays only!


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

Back today....got in late last night. Everything went well and my dress is more amazing than I remembered it 

I will updat today later....this weekend was OK, but didnt keep track of anything


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Good mmorning, Cate!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Yay!!  I bet you look like a princess in that dress  Aww, I wanna seeeeeee


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey David - how are things? 

Jenny - that is what my Mom says!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Cate  

It's getting really hot down here in Florida and it's not even July yet.  I went to the beach hoping the water would be warm/hot but not yet.... It's still cool/cold and it takes time to get used to it.  The waves were nutty and if you're not paying attention, more than likely you'll have your face down in the sand if not careful!    Otherwise, life is pretty good!  

I forgot to mention that I almost drowned in St. John's when I went there 3 years ago.  8 ft. waves not counting the underside!    Then, the next day, it was gorgeous and went snorkeling!


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

Only 7 more weeks from last Friday  and I will be on the beach 

Food has been OK today, but I'm craving carbs. I think I need to revamp my plan. I've started running again, so I needs my carbs!

But...no junk food!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't wait to see you in your dress! 

Remember you can eat CLEAN carbs, like oaties, sweet potatoes, and brown rice


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Only 7 more weeks from last Friday  and I will be on the beach
> 
> Food has been OK today, but I'm craving carbs. I think I need to revamp my plan. I've started running again, so I needs my carbs!
> ...




Wow!  It is getting close, isn't it?  What resort are you staying at?


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!  It is getting close, isn't it?  What resort are you staying at?



Ritz Carlton:bounce:


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Ritz Carlton:bounce:




OMG!!!!

We stayed overnight at the Ritz!!!  We had a boat and I hated being semi dressed up trying to get out of a supid raft!   

You'll have sucha blast... lotsa of romance... memorable laughs and more of a blast!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea!!! Romance 

do you have to dress up all the time??? I need an excuse to buy some more cute HM clothes!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Yea!!! Romance
> 
> do you have to dress up all the time??? I need an excuse to buy some more cute HM clothes!



Dress up?  Absolutely NOT!!!  Khaki shorts and pants and T-shirt or casual button shirt are fine depending on where you're eating.

Of course, where "anything" on the beach of course.

As for women, Sundress, khaki or slacks are fine but never nothing ridiculous dressy.  You can if you want to though!  

I can't wait to see pics so I can bring back good ol' memories!  

Oh, Cate, on my web site in the "Author Section", you'll see the view we had that overlooks Cinnamon bay.  It didn't look like a nice day but it was.  Strangely enough.


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

*4/27*

AM workout

Squats/dumbell 15x15, 15x15, 15x15
leg press 65x15, 65x10, 85x10
pull ups 100x10, 100x10, 100x10
dips 100x10, 85x10, 85x10
deadlifts 30x10, 30x10, 30x10
pushups 10,10,10
abs - 10 minute combo w/med ball

Am going to run later today waiting for our new couch to come!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Cate!!  any chance we can see somepics of the dress and you all lookin beautiful before the big day?  

workouts look fun!  
is the weather getting good now?? -I see your going for a run! Have a good one!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Cate!! Only 7 weeks- Congratulations hun!! I'm sure you'll look absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jen-

How do you attach pics in the journal (not to my gallery)?

The weather is still a bit cold, but sunny...so I wil bundle up!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

About the pics (which I will post)....my 1st pic (took pics when I tried it on) had some back fat over the top of the dress, when I had my fitting...NO BACK FAT!!! I am sooo happy about that!

Also, Jen - I want to start doing a 4-day split, what would you suggest would you suggest I do to max my time in the gym? I will still be running 3-4 days, varying miles.

Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

how was your run girl??? Im wishin for warm weather too!! 

to attach a pic in your journal when you hit "post reply" there is a box thingy that says add attachment.. hit "browse" and then serach for where you had it saved on your computer.. then hit ok. you may have to resize it if its too big. 
if you have any troubles I can help resizing or post it for you.  

thats SO awesome about your back!!  your makin super progress! 

as for the 4 day split.. each workout would probably take around 45mins.. no more than an hour at all(depends if you did abs or not).


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Beautiful bride to be pics, I cant wait!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> how was your run girl??? Im wishin for warm weather too!!
> 
> to attach a pic in your journal when you hit "post reply" there is a box thingy that says add attachment.. hit "browse" and then serach for where you had it saved on your computer.. then hit ok. you may have to resize it if its too big.
> ...



Hey Jen -

Actually, I was wondering if you could give me what I should work on a 4-day split (sorry if it was confusing). What muscle groups and exercise options.

I didnt end up running ....it never go able 45  ...so tomorrow I must run!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

*fitting pics*

Here is a shot of my dress at my fitting last Sunday. Remember it's been in a box for a while and has not been pressed!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is the front...notice the jacket in the "back"pic. I'm not sure if Im wearing it and when


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

4/28
AM workout
Run - 20mins
stairmaster-10mins

Check out my pics


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Everything is looking great Cate, I really like the dress! 

Are you currently in the shape that you want to be for the wedding? It's just around the corner...


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Mon- 

I really want my arms a bit buffer....other than that, I'm fine. I really want to drop a few lbs of fat for the honeymoon!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey girl, the dress is VERY pretty!!!!  You look so pretty in it!!

check you PM's in a few - workouts on the way!


----------



## Cate (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Jen....I'll be waiting for my PM!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Cate- you are beautiful!! I love your dress and you and your fiance look adorable in the picture in your gallery!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

You look wonderful Cate  You'll be a smashing bride, that's for sure


----------



## sara (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Cate- Love the dress  You look great !


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks guys!!! AM slammed busy at work today, will post WO tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Your Dress is SO Beautiful Cate!!!  You look STUNNING!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

I want to show you a picture of my wedding dress--but I cannot access the members pictures anymore


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Stacey  I love looking at dresses!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Cate!!  how was your day?? is it getting warmer yet? 
how did the workout go?


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Jen - it was lovely here today....but I was at work from 8AM - 6PM  so I missed it! Stupid work! At least no big projects for a while, I need to do wedding stuff  

My workout was good.....I sent you a PM w/some questions


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Cate!! I know..I love looking at wedding dresses toooo!! Mine still fits perfect after 2 years!

Your dress is Beautiful!! You make a very very pretty Bride!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

u look so pretty in your beautiful dress!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Geeky!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Cate!! I know..I love looking at wedding dresses toooo!! Mine still fits perfect after 2 years!
> 
> Your dress is Beautiful!! You make a very very pretty Bride!!



Thanks Stac! I hope mine still fits in two years  Especially since I hope to be preggers in a year or so from now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey!! Awww really--you guys are going to wait around a year then try! COOL!!
Yep thats probably why mine still fits-haha--no baby yet

Have a great weekend cutie!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey!! Awww really--you guys are going to wait around a year then try! COOL!!
> Yep thats probably why mine still fits-haha--no baby yet
> 
> Have a great weekend cutie!



Yea, we want to wait a year because we don't live together now. Althought we sort of do because we bought a condo together, but I still have my apt until June.

I can't wait to be preggers. I've been following your journal and I can't wait for it to happen to you 

I have my shower/bachlorette party tomorrow! My sister will be here tonight...I can't wait!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Have a great weekend hun!! Have fun at your shower


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Cate~~ OH HAVE FUN AT YOUR SHOWER & Bachlorette party!!!!!!!    

Thats what my hubby & I did.. we had our apartment together for a year before we got married--but I lived there without him--he lived at his parents!

Awww thanks honey! I know I can't wait to be pregnant tooooo!  I can't wait for it to happen to me!

HAVE FUN & BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

*4/30/04*

Workout:

military press 10x12,10x10,10x10,10x8
lateral rasies 4x12,4x12,5x10,5x10
Rev pec dec 30x12,45x8,45x8
calf raises 35x12,40x12,45x12,45x12 (my right ankle is still weak from the break, so I wasn't doing as much weight as the left could do, but didn't want the right to not work)
ABS-3 different exercises

Stairmaster HIIT -30 total
 Jen you were not kidding...I was sweating like a pig!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

glad you liked!!! 

did your couch get put in finally? 

Hows your weekend going?


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

I hope you'll have a WONDERFUL party tonight!! Wohoo, that's fun stuff   Don't get too crazy with the male strippers 

Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Thanks *Geeky!!!*


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

I called you that too once


----------



## Cate (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_



 sorry GREEKY!!!! finger slip 

I had a great weekend and did pretty well food wise. I had a ton to drink on Sat, but not much to eat, so it evened out 

My shower and batch party were a blast. We had a nice group going out and stayed until 5AM! I laid low yesterday and ate back on program.

I am hitting the gym tonight w/the weights and now is the time for my 6 week countdown!


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2004)

*4/5/04*

OK...so I've been out of it last week! I was super busy and PMSing like a rock star ....did have huge slips this weekend and earlier this week, but I'm back. Also, even with not caring about what and how much I was eating Mon/Tues, I kept lifiting...which is huge!

So here is the week:

Monday 5-3
shoulder press 12x12, 15x12, 15x12
incline fly 10x12, 10x10, 10x10
pec dec 30x12, 30x12, 30x6
overhead ext 15x12, 20x8
push down 20x10, 20x10
bench dips 10, 8 (I hate these )

Tuesday 5-4
squats 15x12, 20x12, 20x12
leg press 90x12, 90x12, 90x12
deadlifts 25x12, 30x12, 30x12
leg ext 60x12, 60x12, 60x12
lying leg curl 25x12, 30x9, 30x6  

Wednesday 5-5
Run 3 miles AM

I worked the Cubs game last night and am working tonight and Friday as well! I am super busy this week, but my day job is boring as crap. I need to start studing for my Real Estate Exam!!!! I need out of this place


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

*Re: 4/5/04*



> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> I need out of this place



Or married or something 

Hows it going Cate?


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2004)

Hey Eggs...going well thanks  It's finally warm here in Chi-town, so I can run outside again!!

Wedding is officially 5.5 weeks away and it's getting crazy


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

HEy Cate!  workouts are lookin good! Im glad its warm now for you to get out for runs!  

wow 5.5 weeks!!  you must be getting super excited!


----------



## Cate (May 11, 2004)

Have been MIA for a bit. I had my last shower and last fitting last Saturday...so it's all wedding stuff now!

I need to switch up my weights again. I like the 4-day split, but I need to run 4 days on my training program. So, I'm thinking about doing 2 days a week of full body?? Any opinions and ways to do this most effective would be apprciated 

My weight is still hovering aroun 126, which is fine. My dress had to be taken in a bit on the sides, which made me very happy! I need to run and do some speedwork and sprints to slim my legs still.

We are at 1 month from today! 31 days


----------



## Cate (May 14, 2004)

Things are crazy here, but will try to kick it up for the last 4 weeks. I'm 4 weeks away!!!! YIKES

Any tips on what to do???


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

4 weeks!!! Oh Girl!!! I feel for you!!! Try and stay calm.. I know its hard. Make sure you get in your cardio workouts at least 3 times a week..it really really does help keep you sane!!!! Trust Me!! Relax! Get a lot of sleep... 

Make sure you know how your doing your makeup--(Or who is? I did my own)
-You have All Of your undergarments right?
-call and make sure Everyone (caterer, band, etc.) is still on?!
-Ummm Let me think!!!

Just take care of yourself.. I know its hard.. but it will be great!! I worked out the day before my wedding for an hour and a half. Took the day off and RELAXED!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

What about your Nail appointment (if your getting that done) Do you have that booked already?? 

Hair?

BUY EXTRA Panty hose--or really just throw in some Knee Highs..hehehe.. you never know. 

-Hairspray

-waterproof masacara!!

-a cute little purse to take with you to the wedding.

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm??? I'm thinking girl.. 

Do all of your bridesmaids have their dresses and do they all fit?

Are you going on a honeymoon?? Doublecheck with the hotel to make sure you are booked still. 

Figure out how much cash$$ you will need for your honeymoon.


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Knock knock!! 
Where's the buff bride?


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

CATE where are you????


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

Cate Cate, I seeeeee you online!  Post! We wanna know how you're doing


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

*Hey girls!!!!*

I'm here, I'm here.....


Things are crazy here as I'm about 3 weeks and 2 days out I've been sporatic on the board, but not in my training 

I have been following Jen's 4-day split w/3 days of cardio a week and balancing my carb/proteins. I've been taking fish caps, but I hate them. I'm only taking 4 a day, can't seem to make it to 8 or more I weighed in today at 127, but my body seems tighter and I feel leaner. Also, I'm in my 4/6s very comfortable....except today my size 6 jeans are roomy 

On the wedding front:
Had a completed meltdown yesterday when I learned someone didn't make a payment since Jan (we put my ring on layaway when he was moving so it wouldn't get lost). I kept telling him to just go buy it so he wouldn't forget to pay (he totally has the cash) and he didn't, so they returned it to stock and they sold it ...boy was I pissed. But the jeweler called me and said they had another one w/bigger diamonds in the band and it's more expensive, but he will sell it for the same price...so it worked out, but I was mad!

Also, working on the programs, timeline for the day, meet w/florist on Friday, and cake tasting on Sunday. We meet our DJ for a final song check next week along w/our coordinators at the receptions for the details. All RSVPs are suppose to be back by tomorrow, but they may not be, so we will have to make some calls next week as well. 

Other than that...tanning, working out...and working sometimes


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

Oh-Stacey...thanks for the list, I need to make all of those appts as well. I have to get my hair highlighted, but am waiting for the week before. My Dad gave me a spa day for Christmas this year, so I will be using that on the Thursday before the wedding


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey Honey!!  3 WEEKS! WoW! Time Flies Huh?!!
~Oh wow I can't believe they sold your ring.. Hey at least you got bigger Diamonds!!   

Thats awesome that your feeling Tighter & Leaner!! I bet you Look GREAT!

Mmmmm Cake testing!! Thats FUN!
Take care honey..and ummm.... BREATHE


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Cate- I think I'm going to cut my hair like the way yours looks in the engagement picture. I have been wanting to cut it short--and your pic is the cutest style I have seen That I LOVE!

Cute Cute!!


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2004)

Hey Cate!   Glad to hear your workouts and everything else are going well.

Whew, while I'm sorry to hear the ring you wanted was sold... I'm also pretty glad that it did because now you're getting an even nicer rock on that finger 

Sounds like you have a ton going on!   Good luck in getting everything done, I know everything will work out just great


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!!
 

Stacey - I cannot wait to cut my hair off that length again! My man likes my hair shorter, but it's super long now (down to my boobs) for the wedding stuff. Thanks hon!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Oh wow it is long now!! Mine is about 2 inches past my boobs or soooo? I'm sooooo Nervous about cutting it..but My hubby really wants me tooo!! Could you wear it in a ponytail when it was that short?


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Oh I just showed a girl here at work your picture (to see if she thinks the cut would look good on me) and she said you Are SOOO CUTE! 
We both agree--you look like Jenny Garth!


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

Awww Stacey Thanks!!! You know how to boost a girl's day 

My criteria for haircuts is that I have to be able to wear it in a ponytail...I run and hate hair on my face when I'm sweaty. So...yes you can!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

aww thanks.  It's True though!

AWESOME! I know... I go running/ jogging everyday and I have to have my hair in a ponytail and wayyy out of the face! GREAT THANKS!

ITS TOOO CUTE!! I Am printing out your picture when I go and get the cut..You don't mind if I print it out do you?

So are you nervous at all??? 

Do you guys leave for you honeymoon the Next day after the wedding? I bet you can't wait For that!!


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

I don't mind at all being your hair model 

The only thing that I'm nervous about it the timeline....we are on a schedule to do pics and get to the reception on time. I think it will be fine. My step-Mom has offered to be in charge of organizing people. 

We are doing an open house the next day and then leaving on Sunday for the HM....I can't wait to be on the beach!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Hey I just realized your wedding is on a Friday! Neat!! I have never been to a Friday wedding!

Thanks for being my hair model!!

Girl totally let your step-Mom be in charge of organizing people..that will take a lot off you!!!!! let her!

I Did pictures before the ceremony & After. Before the wedding I did all the ones with my bridesmaids and pictures that were without the Groom..since He is not suppose to see you. And they took the Grooms pics with his groomsmen. Then AFTER the ceremony we did all the ones together. I'm glad I did it this way..Saved us more than 30-45minutes of time.

Just a Thought


----------



## Cate (May 19, 2004)

We thought about that, but there is no place we can get pics taken that the boys will not see us. My photog is coming early to get me and the girls touching up and geting my dress and veil and stuff on. And he will go take the boys hanging out...

The nice thing is, my reception is in the middle of the city and it's really old and pretty, so we can take more there as well. My photog is wonderful and sooo easy going!

If you use me for your hair model, can I use you for my body model I wish I looked that good in a bikini....


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

OH GOD PLEASE DON'T LOOK AT THAT Pic of me in a bikkini-Yuck! I don't look like that anymore. I looked BAD!

Hmm?? Can't hide the boys anywhere?? LoL

Sounds like you have a great photographer!!!


----------



## Cate (May 25, 2004)

Whatever 

Did you cut your hair yet?

Things are well here, I'm still working out and eating well and doing wedding stuff!


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

2 Weeks!!! 

Nope haven't cut the hair yet--I'm Scared- I admit it!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Buff, how was the wedding?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Buff, how was the wedding?


Yeah- how was it?? Pictures?????????????????


----------



## Cate (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey girls!!!! I'm married!!!!

I have no pictures yet, but when I do, I will send some. We had a fantastic time....everything went perfect. I danced all night and so did everyone! People are still raving about how much fun our wedding was! Our honeymoon was amazing and I totally miss it! 

I am going to start another journal soon, I only gainned 5 lbs, so I'm happy about that! I was my lowest weight on my wedding day (123)...very happy about that! And my brother in law said it's the fittest he has ever seen me, so I guess I was buff!

My next goals are to start running again and do other things like yoga. I still want to lift, but I need a new plan....but I"m back!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Cate is married, Cate is married  
I'm so happy for you, that is so great how the wedding went so well   I'm so glad you had fun!!
SOOO looking forward to the pics


----------



## Cate (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is one my Mom just sent! It's on the trolley after the ceremony....I'm the one in white


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Cate, you're absolutely STUNNING!!  Wow, you look so beautiful!! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Beaut-E-ful dress!!! (to go on a beaut-E-ful bride of course ) Like Jenny, I cant wait to see more pics! Have you went on your honeymoon yet???


----------



## Cate (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks girls!

Yes, we went to ST Thomas and stayed at the Ritz Carlton....totally amazing!!!! I will send more pics when I have them. This is the only wedding one, the rest are hair and makeup during the day.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

You looked beautiful and very happy!! Your husband is a lucky man!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 27, 2004)

CATE!! I SEE YOU !!   How have you been???


----------

